# Loud whine on light throttle



## jonygto (Nov 4, 2008)

My 05 has a loud whineing noise that comes in on light throttle mostly between 40-60 its really loud and very annoying it sound like rear end but not sure I have only had the car a few days. Have any of you had similar problems.. It is an auto by the way


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like you are experiencing rear end whine. Take it to the dealer for them to confirm. The steps to correct this; Replace the current gear oil with new synthetics, and a friction modifier. If this doesn't correct it, and it most probably won't, you may be a candidate for a new rear. It's up to the service manager to determine if a new one is for you. TSB's were issued on this years ago.


----------



## jonygto (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah the general ideas ive come up with by my searches say the same thing thanks for the response


----------

